# Here, Take my van and make sure its clean when I get it back...



## Speedwobble (Feb 15, 2010)

I recently left a small Civils company and went Freelance again. During my last week I needed to visit the Builders Merchant and asked if I could borrow a van from one of the gangers. This is what I was met with....


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2012)

one word ..... tetanus


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

I'd have been straight in the shower after driving that... actually I don't think I'd have got in it


----------



## ford nut (Dec 12, 2011)

Only needs a quick wipe down......WITH A GRENADE....how the hell do they live with it like that...


----------



## Ratchet (Dec 30, 2011)

Pure filth. Deffo wouldn't have got in that.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

If someone had given me something like that I'd have had to clean it.


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

distgusting and a waste:wall:


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

nuke the darn thing!


----------



## stewartmak7 (Oct 26, 2009)

Think I'd have taken the bus!


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

I don't think it's easy to wipe your feet to get in and out


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

AH!! a challenge eh!! thats going to look brilliant "after"!! even if it's just Vac'd out!! :lol:


----------



## BolgOfTheNorth (Dec 19, 2011)

That's very similar to a Land Rover Discovery someone recently brought me to do a protection detail, I spent a day just on the interior. Although it's a lot of work I actually like getting cars in that kind of state, get a much greater sense of achievement, don't want them too often though.


----------



## Joe the Plumber (Sep 4, 2012)

That's terrible...

...I'm assuming you're referring to the bottle of _full cream_ milk on the seat...?

Joking apart, I occasionally have to put my dust sheets down in a customer's house to avoid getting myself dirty. It's amazing the squalor that some people are prepared to put up with.


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

Isn't that a small rat in the passenger seat ?


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

:doubleshothats bad how can some one drive about in that
thats just wrong and i woudent have got in it let alone drive it.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Get one or two a month like that coming into our dealership, I do my best to hide in the hope someone else has the chore of moving it to the compound.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

And you grumbling because the phone charger didnt fit your phone 

Lol
Thats nothing a gallon of petrol and a match cant cure is it
JOKE 
I spose the attitude was "its only a works van init"
Just goes to show what sort of person they are though doesnt it


----------



## Simon1 (Jan 11, 2011)

its a works vehicle so who honestly cares.


----------



## ShiningScotsman (Jun 20, 2012)

Cant remember which programme it was but this van makes me remember it.

They basically swabbed various areas of the interior of some used cars in attempt to see what the previous owners on average had left behind.
Steering wheel, door cards, carpets, gearstick etc all swabbed and they found traces of everything from Saliva, Snotlocker Bogies, Jobby and some special stuff in one of the vehicles in the back seat 

This was cars that looked clean at first glance so that Van must be a petrie dish of new scientific discoveries.

Thats when I started fogging and thoroughly disenfecting every single inch of any used car I bought.....scary


----------



## Frozzy (Sep 30, 2012)

ShiningScotsman said:


> Cant remember which programme it was but this van makes me remember it.
> 
> They basically swabbed various areas of the interior of some used cars in attempt to see what the previous owners on average had left behind.
> Steering wheel, door cards, carpets, gearstick etc all swabbed and they found traces of everything from Saliva, Snotlocker Bogies, Jobby and some special stuff in one of the vehicles in the back seat
> ...


Think this was on Top Gear :thumb:


----------



## davZS (Jul 3, 2009)

Now that's a real work van!


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

I wouldn't like to see the inside of his house


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Looks like you know my mate, actually, his makes this look clean ..

Builders hey ..


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

It's what my van looked like when I was in when I was in the building trade.


----------



## Conqug (May 25, 2006)

we get vans like that all the time, i'm in the windscreen business and its not uncommon to find all sorts stuffed down the windscreen, once its removed we have found some interesting things

mcdonalds chips, teabags, £5 notes, parking tickets from 3 years back, pens, lighters 

sometimes you wonder how they manage to get down there. 

Even worse if they have had a broken side window and you need to hoover the broken glass

"make sure you give it a good hoover, dont want any glass left"


----------



## Autokleen (Jun 14, 2007)

OMG that is foul! Rolling Health & Safey issue!


----------



## IndepthCarDetailing (Feb 12, 2012)

LOL ,it only needs a quick wipe with AS dash dandy, it'll be fine


----------



## R5 MEE (Oct 14, 2011)

What? No after pics


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

i wouldnt have got in it tbh :wall:

i also wouldnt clean that for anything less than £2million  :lol:


----------



## Throbbe (Oct 27, 2005)

I've seen a site car go off to a valeter in a similar state. We got a fax (yes, this was a while ago) telling us it was ready to collect, with a handwritten "PS It's red" at the bottom. :lol:


----------



## -damon- (Aug 19, 2010)

i clean stuff like this everyday and tbh i enjoy it...i cant stand cleaning clean cars and when it comes to things like this you feel such a sence of achievement


----------



## Markojay (Mar 2, 2010)

Thats pretty boggin!! 

Would be great to see a transformation on this!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

It's a builders van 

Not everyone gives a toss about their cars or vans as we do.

That's why we're in the minority.


----------



## mikey_d (May 2, 2011)

Oft I thought my van was bad when I got it his is just bogging man BOKE


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

-damon- said:


> i clean stuff like this everyday and tbh i enjoy it...i cant stand cleaning clean cars and when it comes to things like this you feel such a sence of achievement


You do have a point there the transformation and the "wow" look on peoples faces along with the " how the hell did you" comments makes the job worthwhile. Women are the best especially when they burst into tears lol.
Everyone should love a challenge. It shows off how good you are doesnt it..:thumb:
:buffer:
:detailer:


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

I don't see much wrong with it. I can't see how people can expect a builders van to look like there normal car that gets cleaned everyday day if it's dirty or not.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

TBH, if a builders van didn't look like that, I would be more worried! :lol:

A quick blast with the AS Tornador and that will come up new... chop, chop man! 

:thumb:


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

You'll need a shovel to start with on that! :doublesho


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

She was right all along...






:thumb:


----------

